# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: My book, "The Hidden Path to Success"

## ANGELL2379

Hey all you RPers out there. You may not see me a lot, but I lurk around here often. Anyways, I have written a self-help/spirituality book called, "The Hidden Path to Success" and would be very happy if you'd all check it out. I also have a facebook page set up for it too if you'd like to drop by, give it a like and maybe a comment. This isn't my first book, and won't be my last as the next one is going to be on the Constitution. See y'all on the flip side. Love to you all and happy reading!

book:
http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Path-Su...ath+to+success

facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/thehiddenpathtosuccess

----------


## William Tell

Congrats on publishing your first book!

----------


## ANGELL2379

It's actually my second, but people didn't really want to read what the gov't was spending! But now I'm moving onto the new one on the Constitution while I promote this one.

----------

